# Getting a Cockapoo puppy



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys

My first post!

My wife and I put down a deposit on a black Cockapoo F1 male last night, we get to pick him up at the end of June. Extremely excited 

Couple of questions I would like to know:

a) I want to get the best insurance possible, what can people recommend?
b) We have enough time to be able to order stuff for the puppy online (toys, food, bed etc). What site would you say is the best?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
first of all congrtulations how exciting , i am with petplan always have been not the cheapest but they pay up very quickly and handle things very well , i had a gsd/collie befor my cockapoo and he took very ill and as a consequence died ,it cost over 3000 and they dealt with it amazingly ,some insurances you have to pay 1st and then claim .
As for toys etc i had a crate for ollie for the first 6months 39.99 from ebay very good .i put a fleecy blanket in and had puppy pads the other side .now hes on our bed ,toys cockapoos love bras and socks even when they are 2 ,be warned . ollie had a teddy ,a puppy kong and a knotted sock which he loved the most .
Good luck iam contemplating poo number 2 .
lynda


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

I am getting my cockapooo puppy in July and would like to know the answer to these questions also!

Eleanor


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Elzo

Welcome to the forum! How exciting for you 

Lots of members use different companies for insurance. I shopped around and in the end went for John Lewis top cover, which is around £13 pm.

There are many sites that you can look on, I ordered some bits from here http://www.petplanet.co.uk/

However I have since found other sites that I like www.dougalsden.co.uk and places for natural snacks like http://www.venisonforpets.co.uk/ which sell fabulous antler chews.

Part of the fun is the shopping around for everything! 

Do you have any photos of your new little one yet?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi Elzo
> 
> Welcome to the forum! How exciting for you
> 
> ...


Aww Sarah!! I have just ordered loads of goodies from dougalsden!! Didn't know about that site..........!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I agree with Sarah - we have the John Lewis insurance (£18 a month for us) and also found Pet Planet to be very good, especially for car crates and bedding. We got our indoor crate from Amazon which was a 36" silver metal Dog Health one with twin doors - really good value and have found it to be the perfect size if you want to still use it when they are full grown. I really recommend the antler chews too! x


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, we were expecting to pay around £40 a month for insurance so that John Lewis one is great. Will definitely do some research, our breeder is giving us 4 weeks insurance so it gives us time to pick the perfect one. 

Those websites look great, had a quick look at Pet Planet so thanks a lot. 

Arranged to go and see puppy on Saturday, cannot wait! Will take some pics and post them over the weekend.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loads of info for first time puppy owners on my site ...

Yippy a new black poo puppy  

Also Canine Concept .. Pets Planet ... oh get your puppy an Antler chew too  my new puppy loves her antler chew 

http://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We're with petplan for both our girls, haven't had any illnesses though yet *touch wood* so haven't had to pay out.

Would love to see a picture of your pup if you have one


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Shop around for insurance - best to get cover for life rather than annual, as it will cover ongoing things if needed , annual will only pay a set amount per year ! I quite often go onto amazon for dog stuff, or try ebay as well.
Good luck with your new pup, don't forget to post photos when he comes home !


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh yeh definitely looking at getting life time cover - how much do you pay for that a month?

Amazon and ebay are good calls, particularly as we have a few weeks before we get him so therefore we can wait for stuff to arrive. Going to meet the doggie on Saturday for the first time, very excited. Will try and take some good photos


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: , look forward to hearing about your puppy updates.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome

With insurance look for a couple of things. Life time cover, this means they will continue to insure an illness each year. Many will exclude an illness once the year is up. However, the cover will go up in price.

£ cover per illness. Some offer say £3K per illness per year/one year only. Others will offer a higher amount per illness per year.

I'm with VetMediCover. it gives £10K cover in total and lifetime cover. It rose however from £18 pm last year to £26 pm this year.

Toys. I was always advised to get a selection of textures as your puppy will feel so much through its mouth. Bit like a baby does. Don't go too overboard on toys. I've found that the toys Millie played with as a puppy are now forgotten about and her preference in toys changed as she got older.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I shop around each year for insurance as it goes up so much each year and we have never made a claim, you only know how good an insurance company is when you have to claim. What I have noticed is that if you insure them as a poodle cross its cheaper than a cocker spaniel cross.

Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## vivienne (Jun 7, 2012)

*I'm looking for a new puppy*

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for a boy puppy. Ideally dark brown, black, roan, silver...I'm in South Oxfordshire near Reading - happy to drive anywhere in South East of England.

Please would you get in touch with recommended breeders or if you have a puppy for sale. Very good home awaits x


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> With insurance look for a couple of things. Life time cover, this means they will continue to insure an illness each year. Many will exclude an illness once the year is up. However, the cover will go up in price.
> 
> ...


Some very good advice here, thanks. Will look into VetMediCover.

Also, I will be looking eventually to get him neutered, how much does that normally cost?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Elzo said:


> Oh yeh definitely looking at getting life time cover - how much do you pay for that a month?
> 
> Amazon and ebay are good calls, particularly as we have a few weeks before we get him so therefore we can wait for stuff to arrive. Going to meet the doggie on Saturday for the first time, very excited. Will try and take some good photos


I pay approx £21 per month - £65 excess, costs are paid direct to vet !


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I am with John Lewis and it seems a good deal although (fortunately) I have not had to use it.

http://www.johnlewis-insurance.com/homepage/pet-insurance.html


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've just taken out insurance for Rosie with John Lewis top cover at £13.74 per month, I was with M&S and they wanted £23 per month for a limit of £7000 against £10000 claim limit per year for life time cover with John Lewis.

I tend to do a web search for the thing we need but I have found Pet Supermarket quite good to deal with.
http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/?u...50187&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Emailvision


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

We were lucky to pick up sale bits from pets at home but generally shop around a bit - Make a list before though or you'll end up with a house full of dog stuff!!

In terms of insurance, my partner and I use pets at home for both our dogs. 15pm each (lifecover) and they have been very good - they also give us £20 voucher per dog per year which goes towards food etc.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

John Lewis has been voted best Pet Insurance by Which Magazine, you will get a similar quote from Pets at Home also lifetime cover but 9k per year not 10k but this can be reduced if you increase the excess payment, you also get a £20 gift voucher from them.
Both pay the vet directly if your vet is happy with this.
Whichever insurance you choose remember to start your insurance 2 weeks before your free insurance finishes as policies cannot be claimed on for the first 2 weeks to prevent people taking out insurance when they know they are about to claim. This way you will be covered by your free policy up until the time that your new policy kicks in x


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Some great advice in here, thanks guys.

We're picking up doggy on Sunday 1st July, cannot wait!

Here are some photos we have so far:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely face.... roll on July 1st... have we a name yet x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love cockapoos with white markings on their chins! - so cute! Looking forward to more updates. x


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

He is adorable, we are so excited! The white markings are perfect too.

We have got a name - we are going to call him Henry


----------

